
Narrowing the gap between serverless and state with storage functions (2019) [pdf] - dedalus
http://www.cs.utah.edu/~dongx/paper/sandstorm-socc.pdf
======
BenoitP
Another proposal from Apache Flink as another application of stateful
distributed stream processing:

[https://statefun.io/](https://statefun.io/)

Functions are deserialized along with their state when woken up by an input.

------
dedalus
TLDR here: [https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/01/29/narrowing-the-
gap/](https://blog.acolyer.org/2020/01/29/narrowing-the-gap/)

~~~
masukomi
Thanks for that.

------
withinboredom
Somewhat related: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-
functions/durab...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/azure-
functions/durable/durable-functions-overview)

